# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Все ЗАСТОЛКИ от Уралочки!!!

## Уралочка

*Вы не знаете как развлечь гостей за столом?! Тогда - Вам ко мне!!!!!*

*ЗАСТОЛЬНОЕ "СВИДАНИЕ".*

Застольное свидание - Испытанное временем, народом…..
Проходит ВСЕГДА НА УРА - в разное время года, в любую погоду, в любой компании. 
Актуально на свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах. 

Рассчитано на возрастную категорию от 18 - 80 лет...Позитив и хорошее настроение вашим гостям - обеспечены!

*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальная подборка. (всё предельно ясно)*

* стоимость комплекта* *900р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*За свою команду болеем ТАК!!!*
[IMG]http://*********su/7200640.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Веселый праздник - это не только хорошее угощение и застолье. 
Ведь в какой-то момент торжества все речи бывают сказаны, голод уже утолён, и настроение приподнятое. 
Тогда и приходиться задать себе вопрос: «Чем развлечь гостей?». 
А ваша публика ко всему привыкла, поэтому чем-то удивить, "раскачать" гостей на празднике подчас очень сложно. 
Но тут на помощь приходит магия и волшебство, позволяющее не просто остановить время , а повернуть его назад.

*«ВРЕМЯ НАЗАД.»*

*Универсальная интерактивная застольная игра с активизацией гостей.* 

*Можно использовать на ЛЮБОМ мероприятии.*
Не требует реквизита.

*В комплект входит подробное описание и музыкальное оформление*.
*
цена 400р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*ОХ УЖ ЭТОТ ПИСЮШНИК!!! Застолка на все 100%  - Универсально!!!* 

А ВЫ, знаете что такое писюшник?!!!! Тогда -  мы идём к Вам!!! :Taunt: 

Проблема сидячих и малоактивных гостей РЕШЕНА!!!!!!
Такого ещё - НЕ БЫЛО!!!!! 20 студийных записей и всё ОК!!!! 

[img]http://*********su/7128657m.jpg[/img]

В комплект входит текст, *20 студийных записей* + видео пояснение))

Стоимость комплекта *1500р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*Отзывы и подробности здесь* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5193392

----------


## Уралочка

*«Гуляй, народ!!!»*
*Внимание!!! Застолочка!!!*

Что такое  праздник? 
Вспоминайте, друзья - в старину  любое празднование именовалось простым народным словом «ГУЛЯНЬЕ».

Вот и мы попробуем развить эту тему за столом. Поговорим об этом… Настроимся!!!!
А потом так заведем  гостей, что, не выходя из-за столов, 
без особого напряжения ваши гости «разгуляются» не на шутку. 
И …,естественно, зафиналим все это «безобразие» массовым музыкальным тостом!

*Застолка универсальна. Подходит для свадьбы, юбилея, корпоратива.*
Продолжительность 5 минут.

*В комплект входят: музыкальное оформление, текст , ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 700р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

ОТЗЫВЫ ЗДЕСЬ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4857632

----------


## Уралочка

*Презентация гостей или знакомилка на юбилее.* 

Начало праздника всегда должно впечатлять. Ведь не зря говорят «встречают по одежке». 
Итак, захватываем публику с первых минут программы: Знакомимся с гостями по-новому!!!!



*В комплект входит текстовый файл, музыкальное оформление и ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта* *700р*.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*Застольное развлечение с активизацией гостей* 
*«Малахов +» или «Счастье по Малахову»*


       Самое главное - в любое время года - быть здоровым! И не только здоровым, но и счастливым! 
Как часто мы слышим именно эти пожелания в адрес виновников торжества на ЛЮБОМ празднике.

               И вот, появляется ОН- Спаситель , Помогатель и Врачеватель всего организма человеческого, а также всех околоплавающих личностей! 
ОН - исцеляющий и программирующий на успех!!!! ОН- наполняющий энергией позитива!!!

               Встречайте заслуженного целителя России, работника кафедры Московского института лечебной песни и пляски, 
потомственного лекаря голубого разума!!!

 Геннадий Малахов в считанные минуты создаст атмосферу радости при помощи народных средств! Именно он поможет вам сделать всех гостей праздника счастливыми, здоровыми... и истерично хохочущими (местами даже до колик) 

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!! БЛОК С ПЕРЧИНКОЙ!!! СЛАБОНЕРВНЫМ ДЛЯ ПОКАЗА И ПРОСМОТРА НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТСЯ!!!!*
Использовать можно как на свадьбе, юбилее, так и на корпоративе. 
(НО….. заранее поняв народ, а можно ли именно с ними это делать)

Для второго дня свадьбы этот блок будет БОМБОЙ!!!

В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, *ВИДЕО* с двух вечеров 
(1 видео с простым народом. 2 видео с людьми в галстуках)

*Стоимость* 1400р

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*ОТЗЫВЫ ЗДЕСЬ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4628155

----------


## Уралочка

*Внимание!!!! Застолка!
Новая!!! Яркая!!! Разноцветная!!!* 

У радуги семь цветов, а у нашего праздника сколько!? Давайте считать вместе!  
И я спешу вас уверить, что участники этой  застолки  (а это будет ВЕСЬ зал) 
сумеют насчитать значительно БОЛЬШЕ оттенков праздничного настроения, чем в РАДУГЕ! 
А считать эти оттенки гостям будет вкусно и смешно!!!

По продолжительности застольный фрагмент  длится 10 -15 минут. 
При желании это  застольное развлечение легко трансформировать в  первую часть большого блока, 
который можно закончить цветными танцами или танцами  пожеланий.

"Радужное настроение" украсит программу на ЛЮБОМ торжестве: 
и на свадьбе, и на юбилее, и на корпоративе , и, конечно же, на Новогоднем празднике.

*В комплект входит музыкальное оформление, подробное описание конкурса.*

*Стоимость комплекта 900 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*ОТЗЫВЫ ЗДЕСЬ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4742307

----------


## Уралочка

*Застольный интерактив, музыкальный тост*
*«Всё пучком»*


ИНТЕРАКТИВ-ТОСТ, который я спешу предложить вашему вниманию, СТОПРОЦЕНТНО  добавит позитива на любом празднике. 
Он заставит гостей  сначала порассуждать  о том, почему про счастливого человека мы зачастую говорим
 «…а у него ВСЕ ПУЧКОМ». 
А затем  рассуждения плавно переведут публику в хлопательно- скандировательное состояние, 
что точно вызовет у виновников торжества чувство восторга и счастливую улыбку!

В комплект входит музыкальное оформление (специально нарезанное под кричалку), *2 ВИДЕО* и подробное описание конкурса.
По длительности рассчитан на 5 минут.

*Стоимость комплекта 700 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*ОТЗЫВЫ ЗДЕСЬ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4829261

----------


## Уралочка

*ШОК- ЭТО ПО-НАШЕМУ!!!*
*


Внимание! Новое! Альтернативное начало банкета!!!*

Удивить и слегка шокировать публику в самом начале праздника!!!Никогда не пробовали? 
Хочу предложить Вашему вниманию нестандартное начало любого банкета. 
Конечно, от первой же фразы ведущего у гостей слегка округлятся глаза и задержится дыхание … 
Но зато, как только их «отпустит» - море позитива, радости и смешков  будут вам наградой! 
Пробуйте- и гости ваши  с самого «старта»!!!!

*Универсально!!! Подходит для свадьбы, юбилея, корпоратива.
Продолжительность 5 минут.*

В комплект входят: музыкальное оформление, текст , *2 ВИДЕО.*

Стоимость комплекта *800р.
*
*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

ОТЗЫВЫ ЗДЕСЬ: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4857705

----------


## Уралочка

*ВСЕГДА,ВЕЗДЕ,ДЛЯ ВСЕХ!!! ВСЁ САМОЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ!!!!!!!*

ОТЗЫВЫ ЗДЕСЬ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4875105

УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ игровой блок: 
"Бабушки - ЗАЖИГАЙ!" ИЛИ "Всё клёво и по - детски"






В комплект входит музыкальное оформление 
*(специально записанные фонограммы)*, *ВИДЕО* и подробное описание конкурса.

По продолжительности момент рассчитан на 10 - 15 минут.

*Стоимость комплекта 1700 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*УРА!!!! ЗАСТОЛКИ!!!*

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ЭТО НЕ РЕКЛАМА!*

_Это просто то, чего всегда с нетерпением ждет любой ведущий праздника! 
Вашему вниманию я предлагаю целых 4 ЗАСТОЛКИ,  
с абсолютно новым подходом к процессу застольного развлечения.    

Признаваться в любви можно по-разному. Можно это делать глубоко лирично, а можно и поприкалываться от души. 
В этот раз для вас - стёбные  признания в любви от всей компании в адрес  молодоженов, юбиляра или фирмы. 
Участие в создании признания принимают все приглашенные вместе с виновниками торжества. 
Смех и удовольствие от процесса гарантированы не только публике,  но  и ведущему!_ 


*В комплект входит подробное описание 4-х. застольных развлечений 
(для свадьбы, мужского и женского юбилея, корпоратива), ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 800р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*ОТЗЫВЫ ЗДЕСЬ:* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4711487

----------


## леди диана

Не нашла,куда писать отзыв по моменту "Застольное свидание". Напишу здесь) Отличная застольная штучка. Приобреталась для другой компании изначально,но компания оказалась бесконечно танцующей)) А вот в воскресенье ..оппаа.. и пригодилась эта замечательная вещь. Сидячая свадьба,два стола-молодежь и старшее поколение. Спорили,капитанов,несогласных с мнением большинства,увольняли)),песни,естессно, разные у поколений..вот они и гадали,что ж следущее прозвучит...соревновательный момент присутствовал)) Очень,кстати,оказалось это "Застольное свидание"! И что радует,можно свои варианты и свою музыку подбирать на разные праздники!!Спасибо,Леночка!Отлично,впрочем,как и всегда!

----------

Уралочка (10.05.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> *Вы не знаете как развлечь гостей за столом?! Тогда - Вам ко мне!!!!!*
> 
> *ЗАСТОЛЬНОЕ "СВИДАНИЕ".*


Спешу сообщить, что появилось ВИДЕО с этой застолочке. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Урдомчанка

Леночка! Добрый день!  Хотелось бы приобрести комплект "Застолок"! Только вот вопрос: в комплект музыкальное сопровождение входит или нет (немного не поняла)! Спасибо!

----------

